# Lets See Some Pictures!!



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

My 75g:



My 20g:



Both are low tech, low light, tanks. I do water changes and feed fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2015)

My 72 gallon bowfront still a work in progress


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's my 75. 90 percent where I want it to be.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Liplant (Oct 7, 2015)

My 40 breeder


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Only a week old. 7.5g


----------



## bmckinney0727 (Aug 11, 2015)

My 75









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Pair of Specs*








Just trimmed the left tank, so pardon the lack of height variation with respect to the plants.


----------



## GrantUresh (Nov 11, 2013)

anastasisariel said:


> Here's my 75. 90 percent where I want it to be.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Really digging this tank! Wow


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks I've had this tank for 2 years and I'm almost happy with it. It was a pretty awesome Dutch for a while but I got bored with it. If you look at my journal you can see how much it's changed over time.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkstar (Mar 24, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> Here's my 75. 90 percent where I want it to be.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


What species of plants are you using there for ground cover?


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

The cover is Hemianthus glomeratus. Its the only plant besides the red flame swords I planted last week. I'm going to grow out the swords and if I don't like them sell them off. But so far I'm liking them. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Heres one of my 10 gallons:


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

My fist planted tank. I'm growing out my glosso and I'm gonna cut it and re-plant some next water change.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This is my 65 gallon tank, one year after it was planted. The only changes since then have been removing the few plants that couldn't make it, topping the bacopa stems and replanting them, and removing one runner of vals. I like how it looks now, and how interesting it is to watch the rotala species green crawl back and forth across the bottom. My black ruby barbs like it so well they have been reproducing untended, so I now have 3 more (at least) than I started with. Some of us like "jungle" tanks!!


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's my two low tech tanks. For both of them, the only thing I do is change 20-40% of the water once a week and scrape down the front glass once a month. Both tanks are slightly over-stocked with fish, but everyone is happy and parameters always test 0,0 for ammonia and nitrites, with nitrates hovering around 20.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> This is my 65 gallon tank, one year after it was planted. The only changes since then have been removing the few plants that couldn't make it, topping the bacopa stems and replanting them, and removing one runner of vals. I like how it looks now, and how interesting it is to watch the rotala species green crawl back and forth across the bottom. My black ruby barbs like it so well they have been reproducing untended, so I now have 3 more (at least) than I started with. Some of us like "jungle" tanks!!


This is the kind of look I want for my 20. What lighting, substrate and ferts do you use? My vallis melts and then suddenly starts growing, repeat.


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

My 20 long

I started this tank in June, with a mineralized topsoil layer. I think it has been supplying some CO2 that is now diminishing. For a while the plants were requiring lots of fertilizer, but now there has been a gradual increase in algae growth and I have had to raise the lights.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

My 56g. First planted tank and started planting about 6 months ago. Its come a long way. Changed substrate, lighting and so much more.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

here is a pic from when I first planted it


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is one of my Spec Vs


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Fish Em said:


> This is the kind of look I want for my 20. What lighting, substrate and ferts do you use? My vallis melts and then suddenly starts growing, repeat.


I have a Finnex Planted Plus, about 25 inches from the substrate. Substrate is a mix of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia and Africana, which is almost certain to be worn out. I dose about 1/2 tsp KNO3 every other day, 1/4 tsp KH2PO4 every other day, and I/4 tsp of Microplex (?)every other day, alternating with the other two. I dose 2 capfuls of Metracide 14 day (2.8% glut) every day. I started with just one capful of Excel every day and switched to 2 capfuls after the vals were growing, then to Metracide to save money. I also dose about a tsp of GH booster with each water change. (GH is about 3 degrees) Light is on for 8 hours a day.


----------



## jnich (Nov 10, 2015)

*it's a jungle in there*

tank is not high enough for some of the plants - wonder if I an trim the leaves for height - one of the plants ha been making flowers


----------



## Rapture (Aug 23, 2012)

My Spec V recently got a makeover.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's my 55 which is a constant disappointment to me. 










And here's one of my 20 highs which I am quite pleased with at the moment.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

10g(no longer in action, raided for Anubias and others)


10g(three weeks old today)


20g long


Enjoy


----------



## dukey3784 (Nov 4, 2015)

240 Gallon Dirt. Finnex 24/7


----------



## Caliban07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Too many great tanks to mention so far. Long live dirt! 

3 weeks old Walstad. John innes number 3 not mineralised but wish I had. Lots of nitrates. Another 3 weeks and I expect a more stable tank. Anyone had nitrates come down on their own through denitrification to strike a balance. I've been changing small amounts on water but if I can get nitrates to fall to a balanced level naturally I would be much more confident in the organic approach this method uses.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is my 5 gallon Walstad which is my favorite tank right now.










This is my 75 low tech. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have several low tech tanks, this is my 8g jumbo bubble bowl- inhabited by 1 male blue-green metallic plakat betta and ?# bladder snails. The tank is filled with water sprite, n. Taiwan, as well as flame moss that's attached to manzanita wood stacked to make a simple cave system. I've trimmed it since the photo so the flame moss is more visible and the Betta easier to feed- the other two plant species are growing like mad in there!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!
I have to say there are not only some very unique aqua-scapes shown here, but also some extremely well-thought out, very-well done and most attractive presentations that are really eye-candy. I congratulate all of you for your pics !


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

+one


----------



## Fin2you (Nov 22, 2015)

Here is my community tank. 30gal, with Tetra Whisper filter using Aqueon LED modular light. Plants are just in the gravel I didn't do a dirt & cap. Might try that next with my kids 10gal guppy tank....


----------



## sdylanh (Dec 9, 2011)

I custom built this tank 42" x 21" x 12", but it is low tech in the sense that I do not dose ferts or co2 and light is medium. I rely on hardscape for the aesthetics and a few low-demand plants for the greenery.

Still relatively new setup but these plants and much of the hardscape transferred from my old low tech tank that was essentially zero maintenance, which is my preference.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Caliban07...
Plant mas...
Nitrates will level after the Ammonia leaching stops. Once this is
consistently giving a regular weekly nitrate slow rise till the next
weekly water change, add not more than 10% surface coverage
of Amazon.com: 12 Water Spangles (Salvinia Minima), Live Aquarium Floating Plant: Pet Supplies
But better prices on the Flea Bay on this.
But let it spread and write down the nitrate level each week till you get it @ 20PPM(darker yellow but not red). The keep the level of these at that
amount. These do multiply, but much slower than hundreds of Duckweed plants in your tank.





Caliban07 said:


> Too many great tanks to mention so far. Long live dirt!
> 
> 3 weeks old Walstad. John innes number 3 not mineralised but wish I had. Lots of nitrates. Another 3 weeks and I expect a more stable tank. Anyone had nitrates come down on their own through denitrification to strike a balance. I've been changing small amounts on water but if I can get nitrates to fall to a balanced level naturally I would be much more confident in the organic approach this method uses.


----------



## Fin2you (Nov 22, 2015)

10gal got planted yesterday & 30gal got a tweet b/c I stole 2 plants from it. But the shark looks cute doesn't it? Pict 1 is front view of 10, 2 is view from kitchen (or the back) & 3rd is my pride & joy 30gal. Still hoping to find a low growing cover that doesn't get eaten or melt away for the front of her.


----------

